# La-Z-Boy recliner from QVC



## zogburr (Nov 21, 2014)

A week ago I daringly ordered the aforementioned item from QVC website even tho it said that they can't deliver to Sacramento, CA, metro area, VI, PR, Guam, Hawaii or Alaska.

I live in Folsom, CA, about 30 miles east of Sacramento so I would guess that I am in their metro area.   Anyway, item is now in transit and all appears normal.

Can anyone figure out why they can't deliver to Sacramento?    They ship by UPS.

Roger


----------



## oldman (Nov 24, 2014)

My guess would be that they may use a second or third party shipper to deliver to certain areas and that shipper does not offer door to door service, for example; you may want to send a car jack to Pittsburgh via UPS, but they will hand it of to another carrier like Greyhound, which does not offer door to door service. Some airlines do the same thing when dealing with post offices. This is all pure conjecture on my part.


----------



## zogburr (Nov 26, 2014)

The chair was delivered on 11/23, six days after I ordered it, and the UPS driver didn't know anything about them not delivering to the Sacramento region.   Go figure.


----------

